# Google Revises Lincoln’s Political Party



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

1984 folks.....Not even fake news, but straight out Goebbels Propaganda.



> If you 'Google" - "What political party did Abraham Lincoln belong to?"
> This is what you get:
> 
> National Union Party


Orwellian! Google Revises Abraham Lincoln's Political Party


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

It says leave feedback, but it won't let you. I tried to write BS and it kicked me off the site.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Public colleges have been teaching for years Lincoln was a democrat.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Mexico was teaching its students they won the 
war in the 1860's. Just like Santa Ana told them
they did. 

Google is growing dangerous. As I write that I'm
pretty sure I just got listed.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

By the way if you click on the box outside the search. It is to your
right as you look at the screen. It is a box with facts on Lincoln. It says
the same thing. If you click on the feedback link below it allows you to 
offer feed back on all of the items on that box. That includes his party. 
I wrote its republican stop your hate google.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another one they pull in the Higher education is it was really GOP that started the Vietnam war.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Screw google and lincoln. I have nothing good to say about either.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Democrats have never forgive Lincoln for taking their slaves away. It really pissed them off.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Democrats have never forgive Lincoln for taking their slaves away. It really pissed them off.


Prez Johnson corrected it - he adopted them all in the 1960s and we all get to support them ....


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Part of why I get so giddy when I come across "old" history books for the kids. Some day, they'll thank me. Okay, probably not. But I'll dig reading them.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Socially Liberal types & Lie-bertarians are enablers of these Revisionist Socialist Democrats .


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The National Union Party was the name used by the Republican party during the national election of 1864 to entice Democrats who would otherwise not vote for the "Republican" name, but supported the war.
Technically, he did run under this party when he won re-election.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Very nice @Kauboy ,

Here is some historical info from an organization that claims to have the largest collection of Abe Lincoln artifacts, IF you believe what they write?...;

https://www.lincolncollection.org/collection/curated-groupings/category/election-of-1864/

And here is the link to the Abe Lincoln Library

https://www.lincolncollection.org/collection/curated-groupings/category/election-of-1864/

And here are some documents regarding the 1864 Republic Convention noting that the Republican Party rebranded itself as the National Union Party in order to entice some Democrats to vote for Honest Abe.

https://www.illinois.gov/alplm/libr...publican_National_Convention_in_Baltimore.pdf



Kauboy said:


> The National Union Party was the name used by the Republican party during the national election of 1864 to entice Democrats who would otherwise not vote for the "Republican" name, but supported the war.
> Technically, he did run under this party when he won re-election.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

fortunately when I looked up Lincoln on Wikipedia it showed him as a Repub. Unfortunately a friend of mine (mid 50's) who went back to school in WASH state,has apparently been taught that the Repubs and the Dems switched names making Lincoln a Dem. Revision of history.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I saw this yesterday and it did say the National Union Party. So I wrote a complaint (saying even as a brit I know he was a republican) and when I checked today it now does say he was a republican but also part of the NUP for a year or so (1864-1865).


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

He was Whig, then nominated by National Union, elected as a Republican.
And, he never freed the slaves, Congress did later..via an amendment..


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Democrats have never forgive Lincoln for taking their slaves away. It really pissed them off.


Know Dats right. One of our kin who helped whip old Santa Anna at San Jacinto wrote in his memoirs..that he was havily infested in ***** property and that mean emancipation proclamation was going to send him to his grave as a pauper. Poor old guy. Betcha he would vote for no wascally wepubwecans. Know my Grandpa did not like em either. He pouted up at my cousin for 10 years when she brought one of her friends over for a visit whiile wearing an I like Ike campgain button back in the fifties. In fact he swore me to an oath to always vote for Democrats...so I did for Carter. After watchng that idiot for four years...the bad guys looked pretty good. I was putting on my pants to got vote for Reagan..when the idiot came on TV giving his concession speech. That halted real early exit polling data coming out on TV. Anyway havent missed them yet. I will apologize to Grandpa in Heaven for breaking my pledge to him on Earth. lol.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Know Dats right. One of our kin who helped whip old Santa Anna at San Jacinto wrote in his memoirs..that he was havily infested in ***** property and that mean emancipation proclamation was going to send him to his grave as a pauper. Poor old guy. Betcha he would vote for no wascally wepubwecans. Know my Grandpa did not like em either. He pouted up at my cousin for 10 years when she brought one of her friends over for a visit whiile wearing an I like Ike campgain button back in the fifties. In fact he swore me to an oath to always vote for Democrats...so I did for Carter. After watchng that idiot for four years...the bad guys looked pretty good. I was putting on my pants to got vote for Reagan..when the idiot came on TV giving his concession speech. That halted real early exit polling data coming out on TV. Anyway havent missed them yet. I will apologize to Grandpa in Heaven for breaking my pledge to him on Earth. lol.


 I ask forgiveness regularly for voting for Carter.. I list it as one of the biggest mistakes in my life. And very 4 years I am reminded of it. Your grandfather would not know the democrat party of today.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

this is fake news... Lincoln was a member of the National Union Party...

The National Union Party was the temporary name used by the Republican Party for the national ticket in the 1864 presidential election, held during the Civil War. State Republican parties, for the most part, did not change their name.[1]

The temporary name was used to attract War Democrats and Border State Unionists who would not vote for the Republican Party. The party nominated incumbent President Abraham Lincoln and Democrat Andrew Johnson, who were elected in an electoral landslide.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Don't use google


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> Don't use google


Google Content manipulators are most likely quick on the reach around in their off time .


----------

